# He left me alone for 5 mins and Dendy scores again....



## SELFBOW (May 27, 2015)

I'm having another hunt this week/weekend.  Dendy and I have got it started this afternoon. Met up before 5 and got camp set up.



Headed out to one of my favorite spots and took a few pics....




Stay tuned we trying to grab a late dinner right now....


----------



## SELFBOW (May 27, 2015)

There's gonna be some more guys coming over the next few days so stay tuned.   If you're coming bring Bug Spray and snake boots. I can explain later if needed.....


Anyways make my walk thru an area I've gotten on pigs before and hear something in the bushes 30 yds out.  Focus on it and wait.  I let it inch forward, unaware of me to 16-18 yds.......


A nice doe and she had no clue of my presence until she got real close.  Sent Dendy a text that I just had a close encounter w a whitetail and he sends me this pic....


So we both had some excitement.  I went after another game I always like to try and scored...


----------



## SELFBOW (May 27, 2015)

So now I'm back to the title. We got to camp and Dendy had to leave and left me alone a few mins and I started this......

#14 for me for 2014.......

Dinner has been served. Stay tuned for more......


----------



## Clipper (May 27, 2015)

Wishing you guys the best of luck and wishing I could be there!


----------



## Stump Shooter (May 28, 2015)

I gotta get out more, hope you guys get on them!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 28, 2015)

I did say bring your snake boots right?



I've seen four pigs this am so far, wind played some tricks on me though ...


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 28, 2015)

If you're trying to scare me off with the snake pic it ain't gonna work. I'm coming regardless. I should be there sometime tomorrow. Text me the coordinates of the campground so I can plug them into my GPS.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (May 28, 2015)

Love the flame effect on that bow!
Did you get that skin? It would be nice looking on a bow back.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 28, 2015)

Don't show no dead pigs, I'll have to get out and hunt again.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 28, 2015)

Did I mention the need for snake boots?


----------



## Skunkhound (May 28, 2015)

I'm so jealous right now. I requested tomorrow off, a month ago, so I could be down there with you, but I couldn't get the hunters safety card and qualify in time. Best of luck to you all, I'm sure it'll be an experience to remember.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2015)

Had to share this encounter I just had. This is the same drain I walked up on the sleeping buck last summer.

Getting Close w the Fire Child ..


----------



## Clipper (May 29, 2015)

That should get photo of the year award.  Hope he/she doesn't end up as coyote food - I hate 'yotes.  I walked up on a fawn lying on the dam at Camp Sidney Dew (BSA Camp in NW GA) a few years ago.  It never moved and let me get its picture too.  They are beautiful creatures.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2015)

I walked up on three other deer in that drain today. I know we gonna have some snake and frog legs one night on the grill....

#2 for me


Just popped #3. Even w out the pigs cooperation I'm having a ton of fun....


----------



## fishtail (May 29, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Did I mention the need for snake boots?


The heck with the snakes, worry about the lizards.
You sure that ain't no alligator track?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2015)

fishtail said:


> The heck with the snakes, worry about the lizards.
> You sure that ain't no alligator track?



I believe it is yes. Coming and going from a small pond ....


----------



## fishtail (May 29, 2015)

GREAT PICTURES, love the posts.
THANKS!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2015)

Here's a few more pictures ...



The tortoise was eating on this grass patch...


A pic as I walking up. Seemed a little more protected than the close up ... 



Last night Dendy prepared some fish I caught last weekend on the fly rod and we cooked m on the grill.



He even made cheese grits for us....


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2015)

Here's a few more pictures ...



The tortoise was eating on this grass patch...


A pic as I walking up. Seemed a little more protected than the close up ... 



Last night Dendy prepared some fish I caught last weekend on the fly rod and we cooked em on the grill.



He even made cheese grits for us....



Campfire #16...


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 29, 2015)

Ya'll out on base?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2015)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Ya'll out on base?



Yep come hang out tomorrow. We're in the campground. Hunting been tough cept for Dendy. He missed a sow twice this pm.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 30, 2015)

Wish I could but I am out of town, hope ya'll get one soon


----------



## SELFBOW (May 30, 2015)

This has really been one of the best days pig hunting I've been a part of. Nolan and I got on pigs 5 times this am. We had several misses. The pm w Ronnie we saw pigs 4 times and he had a miss, his first time seeing pigs in the wild. 19 seen, 9 encounters for the day for me.

Dendy as usual finally came thru..... He's struggled this week but that's his story to tell......

Its been a good time had by all I truly believe.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 30, 2015)

At the spot of recovery.....


----------



## SELFBOW (May 30, 2015)

Tonight we've eaten something different ....

Rattlesnake 


Frog legs ....


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 31, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## deast1988 (May 31, 2015)

Looks like an awesome time thanks for sharing.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 31, 2015)

Good going Dendy.


----------



## Stump Shooter (May 31, 2015)

Congrats, sounds like yall had a good time.


----------



## Clipper (May 31, 2015)

Nice shooting, Dendy.  It's good to see a wood arrow sticking in the side of a dead pig. Glad you guys are seeing game.  I've eaten frog legs but how was the rattlesnake?


----------



## Knee Deep (May 31, 2015)

Congrats to Dendy on the pig and Martin on the frogs! Hate I missed it, I was soo looking forward to it but I had a lot going on with my little boys skeet competition this weekend. Hope to catch y'all at the next one.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 31, 2015)

Knee Deep said:


> Congrats to Dendy on the pig and Martin on the frogs! Hate I missed it, I was soo looking forward to it but I had a lot going on with my little boys skeet competition this weekend. Hope to catch y'all at the next one.



Hate that you missed it brother. I had hoped you were gonna be there. We had a good turnout and lots of good times. And skeeters.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 31, 2015)

This was a real good hunt. Hot, dry, tons of skeeters snakes and alligators. Just perfect! I had a hard time getting on pigs this time; saw very few. But I couldn't get away from the other critters. I saw over 30 deer, 5 of themwhile walking,under 50 yards. Saw a coyote up close, over a dozen gators, at least that many turkeys, 2 cottonmouths, 3 unidentified snakes, and a decapitated canebreak rattler. Squirrels, a rabbit, 3 or 4 owls, ect. I went for pigs but saw that much game and spent time with my son and my buddies, so I'd be foolish to complain. Good stuff.


----------



## Vance Henry (May 31, 2015)

Ditto on what Todd said.  I saw lots of critters and really enjoyed time around the fire with buddies, some old and some new.  The frog legs and rattler made for some fine vittles.  Here are some pictures for your enjoyment....including the pre-decapited rattler.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (May 31, 2015)

Man that looks awesome. I'd love to go on some of those. Was this at fort Stewart?


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 31, 2015)

Congrats Dendy! Looking forward to the story.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jun 1, 2015)

AnAvidArcher said:


> Man that looks awesome. I'd love to go on some of those. Was this at fort Stewart?



Yes Seth.  I'll make sure we notify you the next time we go.  Hopefully your schedule will permit.


----------



## Steve Milbocker (Jun 2, 2015)

You boys know how to have a good time.You eat well too! I suppose as long as Dendy is in camp you'll never go hungry


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like a blast guys.  May I ask where you all hunt at? I know WMAs are closed unless something else is in season here in Ga.  Are you guys hunting public or private land?  Please reply.  I am curious and have only been in Ga. a year or so, looking to trad some hogs badly...

Thanks in advance, great pics!


----------

